# Event id 10006 ошибка DCOM



## kayne (22.05.2018)

Нашел еще одну ошибку в контроллере домена, FSMO роли у pdc.mydomain.local:

```
Ошибка DCOM "2147942405" с компьютера PDC.MYDOMAIN.Local при попытке активации сервера:
{D99E6E74-FC88-11D0-B498-00A0C90312F3}
```
Прошу помощи..


----------



## Fox (22.05.2018)

Вот же разжевано все, первая ссылка в гугле
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/pr...ows-server-2008-R2-and-2008/cc774289(v=ws.10)


----------



## Lera (21.02.2019)

kayne сказал(а):


> Нашел еще одну ошибку в контроллере домена, FSMO роли у pdc.mydomain.local:
> 
> ```
> Ошибка DCOM "2147942405" с компьютера PDC.MYDOMAIN.Local при попытке активации сервера:
> ...



Firewall -> разрешить TCP 135 port


----------

